# How to use old "analog" speakers with new HDTV?



## leighteam

i think if you get a receiver you could hook up the speakers and then use your tvs optical connection (spdif).

something like this i think... would need someone to confirm


----------



## eh_uh_um

sounds like you need an amplifier/receiver
your tv should have an optical audio output direct from the tv. all your devices plugged into the tv via hdmi, component etc. will output audio over that cable to your amp/receiver. that's the most foolproof method to get sound from your tv

most modern amps/receivers have built-in switches for home theatre components.
hdmi, composite, component etc. my current setup has one hdmi cable going to the tv with all my components hooked up to the receiver.

according to your tv model, you can output audio over the headphone jack or optical audio to a receiver

hope that helps


----------



## tedman

You will usually need to get a basic amplifier.

Then you can connect your speakers to the amp. Then from there you can use some of these (RCA cables, I think):









.... which should go into your TV. I'm not much of an audio/visual guru at all, so please correct me if there is an easier method!


----------



## tubers

Ouch so I'd need to get a *receiver* first? Might as well get an SPDIF speaker system then?

(assuming that it will act as a "universal" sound output from all the connections like HDMI, component, compsoite, etc.)

@tedman:

What's a basic amplifier? I am so noob at this xD


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;14278945*
> Ouch so I'd need to get a *receiver* first? Might as well get an SPDIF speaker system then?
> 
> (assuming that it will act as a "universal" sound output from all the connections like HDMI, component, compsoite, etc.)
> 
> @tedman:
> 
> What's a basic amplifier? I am so noob at this xD


Just some standard hifi amp. I got a 10 year old Kenwood from Ebay for £15 ($20-25 USD).

Works fine and its all I need


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;14279595*
> Just some standard hifi amp. I got a 10 year old Kenwood from Ebay for £15 ($20-25 USD).
> 
> Works fine and its all I need


Can you post a product page please? I really don't know what I should be looking out for?

Anything from BestBuy, Amazon or Newegg? It doesn't necessarily have to be just 25 bucks.


----------



## tedman

Something like this

You seem to call them Receivers in the US.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman;14286506*
> Something like this
> 
> You seem to call them Receivers in the US.


Hmm.. thanks..
I still don't really get it though.

*How do I use that receiver.. to output everything? from composites to HDMI connections?*


----------



## thegreatsquare

The back of your TV should have an "Audio Out" composite or component. That is what will connect the TV to the receiver.

If you give the TV's make/model, that would help find a picture somewhere. [Or you can take a pic and post it]

You could also go through the headphone jack with a 3.5mm to RCA Y-adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196066
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196069
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;14291599*
> Hmm.. thanks..
> I still don't really get it though.
> 
> *How do I use that receiver.. to output everything? from composites to HDMI connections?*


The easiest is to have everything run into the TV, then run the TV output to the reciever.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare;14292287*
> The back of your TV should have an "Audio Out" composite or component. That is what will connect the TV to the receiver.
> 
> If you give the TV's make/model, that would help find a picture somewhere. [Or you can take a pic and post it]
> 
> You could also go through the headphone jack with a 3.5mm to RCA Y-adapter.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196066
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882196069
> 
> The easiest is to have everything run into the TV, then run the TV output to the reciever.


LMAO it's in my first post. and thanks!









LG 47LK520

Doesn't seem to have any Component and Composite Outputs. Just Digital Optical and 3.5mm H/P jack.

DAMN IT! maybe that's why the TV's CHEAP.. NO HDMI Audio Return Cable!!!

*Can't I just use our HDTV's optical out to the receiver's optical in... and the receiver will output the Cable TV's sounds to the speakers connected to the receiver?*

Our Cable (CAT connection??) is *directly connected to the HDTV* btw.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;14295267*
> LMAO it's in my first post. and thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LG 47LK520
> 
> Doesn't seem to have any Component and Composite Outputs. Just Digital Optical and 3.5mm H/P jack.
> 
> DAMN IT! maybe that's why the TV's CHEAP.. NO HDMI Audio Return Cable!!!
> 
> *Can't I just use our HDTV's optical out to the receiver's optical in... and the receiver will output the Cable TV's sounds to the speakers connected to the receiver?*
> 
> Our Cable (CAT connection??) is *directly connected to the HDTV* btw.


So much for my reading comprehension. Taking the specs from newegg, it seems they want you to use the optical out... which means you need a receiver with an optical in:

HDMI 3 (2 Rear, 1 Side)
PC Input 1 RGB In (D-Sub 15 Pin)
USB 1 (Side)
Headphone 1 Out (Side)
Composite A/V 2 (1 Side, 1 Rear)
Component Video 2 (Rear)

*Digital Audio 1 Optical Out*

Other Connectors RF In (Antenna/Cable): 1 (Rear)

PC Audio Input: 1 (Rear)

RS-232C (Control/Service): 1 (Rear)


----------



## von rottes

Can't do wrong with Denon!
The AVR-1312 is their "basic" model, at $299
or just over $500 on Amazon with a all the speakers.

You can Also do it like it did and wire your stuff into your DVD player/speaker system.

EDIT***
As far as I remember TV's will ONLY output Stereo 2.0 even through a Coaxial or Toslink connection, even though the TV will decode 5.1, 7.1 or whatever. it won't send out a digital signal... supposedly its a security thing for copyright?


----------



## Mr Bear

Of all the HT products I have owned, Denon has performed the best as far as amp/receivers go.
If there is no Cable box, then I do not believe that there would be 5.1 output from the rj-6 coax connection. Most newer receivers will have a simulated surround setting to use.

Any other devices used should be directly connected to the Receiver, and if you want the standard audio input on the TV, then you can run the stereo RCA (red/white) cables to the TV analog in.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> I picked up the 700 series and I was quite pleased with certain things and some things not so much.
> 
> Here are couple of things that I want to ask you guys who own the machine.
> 
> First of all, I have my 50" Sammy mounted on the wall and don't really want to take down everything. I have 3 hdmi slots on the back of the tv and one on the side and put PS3, 360, DVD player on those slot and 1 slot for hook up with Neo HD receiver. Cable TV is set up on the back as well via analog.
> 
> This is what I want, I just wanted to plug it into my hdmi on my tv and just want the receiver to put my speakers to work when I have both tv and receiver on. I do not care for the GUI much. However it looks like I have to go through GUI no matter what.. Is there any ways around this? Perhaps via optical digital audio cable?
> 
> My old analog yamaha worked fine without any problems before...
> I'm stomped at the moment and any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


Eh? So no TV sounds? I don't get it xD


----------



## eh_uh_um

if your speakers are nice it's worth it getting a nice receiver to match, denon or onkyo are good value. example
otherwise, this would only need an optical cable from the tv. can't attest for the quality of sound though. :s

you can output the audio from the 3.5mm HP jack on the tv into an analog receiver or connection like rca input; OR over digital audio SPDIF optical cables (preferred cause it's a higher quality bit rate, etc.) it's also one cable which makes it real simple

your tv should have the option under audio settings to turn on/off tv speakers if you want to use your amplified speakers


----------



## pioneerisloud

If your speakers are junk, its not going to be worth buying a new receiver. If they're good, then a receiver would be about the only way you'll get it to work (unless you just buy an amp, but a receiver is well worth it).

You'll want to go optical out from the TV, to the optical in on the receiver to get digital signals (if you plan to use surround sound). If you're just doing 2.0 or 2.1, you can use standard RCA cables via the analogue audio out on your TV, and any old receiver / amp.


----------



## Crazy9000

A few people don't seem to understand recievers in this thread.

If you get a receiver, EVERYTHING should be plugged into the receiver. All your DVD players, speakers, cable box, playstation, ect. After you hook up every device you want on the TV to the receiver, you hook the TV up to the receivers output (preferably HDMI). From this point on, you use the receiver to do everything, and the TV's remote is only used to turn the television on.

If you don't want to do that, just get a speaker AMP, and hook that up to the RCA out or whatever from your TV.

P.S: This is still how most speakers are today. The speaker cables provide power as well as the sound signal.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14346269*
> A few people don't seem to understand recievers in this thread.
> 
> If you get a receiver, EVERYTHING should be plugged into the receiver. All your DVD players, speakers, cable box, playstation, ect. After you hook up every device you want on the TV to the receiver, you hook the TV up to the receivers output (preferably HDMI). From this point on, you use the receiver to do everything, and the TV's remote is only used to turn the television on.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, just get a speaker AMP, and hook that up to the RCA out or whatever from your TV.
> 
> P.S: This is still how most speakers are today. The speaker cables provide power as well as the sound signal.


I tend to use my TV for all the inputs, and only send the audio out to the receiver. My TV handles putting out Dolby Digital via optical though. If my TV was different, I would definitely do it that way though.









However, for the OP....it fully depends on his speakers, and his future plans.


----------



## eh_uh_um

Quote:


> A few people don't seem to understand recievers in this thread.
> 
> If you get a receiver, EVERYTHING should be plugged into the receiver. All your DVD players, speakers, cable box, playstation, ect. After you hook up every device you want on the TV to the receiver, you hook the TV up to the receivers output (preferably HDMI). From this point on, you use the receiver to do everything, and the TV's remote is only used to turn the television on.
> 
> If you don't want to do that, just get a speaker AMP, and hook that up to the RCA out or whatever from your TV.
> 
> P.S: This is still how most speakers are today. The speaker cables provide power as well as the sound signal.


you could just get an amp, but few have digital connections in the cheapo price range


----------

